# Inter -Kultur Haus Интернациональный Дом Творчества > Фестивали, конкурсы. Мнения, обсуждения. >  IX Международный Канский Видео Фестиваль

## ПИГМАЛИОН

*Фестиваль 2010*

*IX Международный Канский Видео Фестиваль
Даты проведения: 22-29 августа 2010 года
Место проведения: город Канск (Красноярский край)
Тема фестиваля: 8 1/2 (Феллини посвящается)*

 ВСЯ ПРАВДА О КАНСКОМ ФЕСТИВАЛЕ!

Проходит в глухой Сибири, а не на Лазурном побережье Франции. Тайга, суровый климат, 4500 километров от Москвы, 300 километров до Красноярска по кандальному тракту, Транссибирская магистраль, пельмени, сибиряки, кедровые орешки, автобусы, как из советского детства, прекрасные смелые люди и прочая экзотика и волшебство.

Это не кинофестиваль, а тотальный эксперимент во времени и пространстве. Место проведения - небольшой городок Канск - был найден в интернете, был выбран случайно: по созвучию с названием французского фестиваля. Шутка породила легенду, что в России будет свой Канский фестиваль. Легенда стала реальностью в 2002 году.

Фестиваль ежегодный, интернациональный, с большой программой, с суровым международным жюри и запасом новых идей на 150 лет вперед. Фестиваль, в котором участвуют молодые, бескопромиссные режиссеры, видеографы и художники. Фестиваль с прицелом в будущее!

----------


## ПИГМАЛИОН

*7 главных отличий Канского фестиваля от Каннского фестиваля:* :rolleyes:

*Канский фестиваль* обеспечивает социальную платформу для производства и продвижения альтернативного и инновационного видео, которое находится за пределами мейнстрима как в кино, так и в современном искусстве.
*Канский фестиваль* – это международный конкурс видео-фильмов и видео-арта, а также всех смежных жанров визуального искусства на стыке кино и contemporary art.
*Канский фестиваль* – это нейтральная полоса, на которой поощряются независимые высказывания, порой маргинального и радикального характера, но переосмысленные современной культурой.
*Канский фестиваль* – «поставщик» новых имен, жанров, стилей, незамутненных идей и концепций во всепоглощающий резервуар киноиндустрии и масс-медиа. Фестиваль открытий, не останавливающийся в поиске форм нашего визуального будущего.
*Канский фестиваль* – первый евразийский видео-форум, стремительно развивающийся и открытый для всех желающих: свободомыслящих и малоизвестных, заслуженных и культовых «деятелей» искусства.
*Канский фестиваль* – образовательная лаборатория по развитию аудитории, демонстрирующая актуальное видео за пределами культурных столиц и излюбленных пляжных мест проведения фестивалей.
*Канский фестиваль* – это арт-территория, анти-Голливуд и анти-цензура.

----------


## ПИГМАЛИОН

*Правила участия*

   1. Участвовать в конкурсе могут и профессионалы, и любители.
   2. Участие в конкурсе - *бесплатное.*
   3. В конкурсе участвуют только *короткометражные фильмы или видео-арт* продолжительностью *не более 30 минут.*
   4. Количество фильмов, поданных на конкурс одним автором, - не ограничено.
   5. Каждый фильм может быть подан только в одну из 6-ти номинаций.
   6. Номинации фестиваля: документальный фильм, игровой фильм, анимационный фильм, экспериментальный фильм, видео-арт, специальная номинация "Феллини или последний демиург".
   7. На конкурс принимаются фильмы, созданные после 1 января 2008 года.
   8. Специальная номинация "Феллини или последний демиург". В эту номинацию принимаются кино и видео работы, рассматривающие личные фантазии автора, как единственную реальность. Фильмы для этой номинации могут быть созданы когда угодно с 1910 по 2010 год.
   9. Последний срок подачи заявок - 30 июня 2010 года. 
  10. Фильмы, пришедшие после 30 июня 2010 года, на конкурс этого фестиваля не принимаются, но автоматически попадают в конкурс следующего фестиваля, который пройдет в 2011 году.
  11. К участию в конкурсе принимаются фильмы только в сопровождении заполненной заявки на участие и только в формате DVD.
  12. Превью-копии фильмов, а также фильмы с установленной защитой - к показам не допускаются. Пожалуйста, сразу отправляйте качественную цифровую копию фильма. Оригиналы на кинопленке не принимаются!
    13. Фильмы и заявки на участие отправляйте по адресу: Россия, 115184, Москва, п/о 184, а/я 35, "Международный Канский Видео Фестиваль"
  14. Для отправки курьерской или экспресс-почтой используйте адрес: Россия, 123242, Москва, Зоологическая улица, дом 13, корпус 1, ГЦСИ, «Международный Канский Видео Фестиваль», Бакурадзе Надежде (телефон: +7 (495) 2549665 )
  15. При почтовой отправке фильмов из-за рубежа обязательно поставьте пометку на конверте "No commercial value, for cultural purposes only".
  16. Фильм должен быть снабжен английскими субтитрами или текстом перевода на английский язык.
  17. Все фильмы, присланные на фестиваль, будут отсмотрены Отборочным комитетом.
  18. Отборочный комитет фестиваля в праве не сообщать причин, по которым тот или иной фильм не был отобран в конкурсную программу.
  19. Все фильмы, отобранные в конкурсную программу, будут показаны жюри.
  20. Фильмы, присланные на фестиваль, авторам не возвращаются, но остаются в архиве фестиваля.
  21. Призы и дипломы фестиваля: Гран-при - Золотой пальмовый секатор, Дипломы за 1-е, 2-е и 3-е место, Диплом за лучшее российское видео, Специальные дипломы жюри.
  22. Все поданные заявки будут опубликованы на сайте фестиваля после 30 июня 2010 года.
  23. Конкурсная программа будет размещена на сайте после 1 августа 2010 года.
  24. Информация о победителях фестиваля публикуется после закрытия фестиваля - 30 августа 2010 года.
  25. Поскольку фестиваль малобюджетный, участники фестиваля могут приехать в Канск только на собственные средства.
  26. Обладатель Гран-при фестиваля 2010 года будет приглашен в жюри фестиваля 2011 года.

*Если Вы согласны с Правилами Участия в фестивале - заполняйте заявку и присылайте Ваши работы! Удачи!!!*

* Заявку на участие вы можете заполнить online или распечатать .pdf файл.*
на сайте http://www.festival-cannes.ru/

----------


## Серебряная звезда

Добрый день. Удивительная задумка!!!
Успехов Вам и процветания  :Ok:

----------


## Dimyan

Жалко, что далеко...
Но идея достойная Хармса.
Или я бы сказал - полный Хармс.
Полный Хармс - тоже может быть номинацией.

----------


## ПИГМАЛИОН



----------


## ПИГМАЛИОН

*IX Международный Канский Видео Фестиваль*
На пути от бесконечности к юбилею!
*Даты проведения:* 22-28 августа 2010 года
*Место проведения:* город Канск (Красноярский край)
[IMG]http://*********ru/1651119.jpg[/IMG]
*9-й МЕЖДУНАРОДНЫЙ
КАНСКИЙ ВИДЕО ФЕСТИВАЛЬ
На пути от бесконечности к юбилею!*

Новый фестиваль стартует в Канске 22 августа ровно в 8 с половиной вечера с показа фильма Федерико Феллини «8 с половиной». Официальная церемония открытия пройдет 23 августа в 18.00 в Городском доме культуры.
Международный Канский фестиваль короткометражного экспериментального кино и видео проводится в Сибири с 2002 года и объединяет в своей программе кино- и видеопоказы с другими манифестациями в области современного искусства.

В ПОСЛЕДНЮЮ НЕДЕЛЮ ЛЕТА ОРГАНИЗАТОРЫ ТОРЖЕСТВЕННО ОБЕЩАЮТ: показать жителей города К в полный рост, превратить членов жюри в марсиан, признаться в любви трактору, прозвенеть гроздьями виноградова, отшуметь япона-ночью, построить всегооднунооченьбольшую колокольню, постичь цвет ковровой дороги, посчитать слонов и звезды, каном станцевать кан-кан на кане, выбрать главные пять-шесть, открыть сибирь и мозги в лабораторных условиях, заглянуть в глаза марчелло и софи, устроить всем сладкую жизнь на 8 с половиной дней 

ГЕНЕРАЛЬНЫЙ ПАРТНЕР ФЕСТИВАЛЯ: Фонд Михаила Прохорова
ФЕСТИВАЛЬ ПРОВОДИТСЯ ПРИ ПОДДЕРЖКЕ: Министерства культуры Российской Федерации, Министерства культуры Красноярского края, Министерства спорта, туризма и молодежной политики Красноярского края

*Тема фестиваля:*
«Феллини» (90-летию со дня рождения великого режиссера посвящается)

----------


## ПИГМАЛИОН

*РАСПИСАНИЕ:*

*22 августа 2010*

11.00-19.00 Выездная сессия фестиваля в деревне Усолка (Дзержинский район)

20.30-22.50 ФФФ: "Восемь с половиной", реж. Федерико Феллини (ГДК, кинозал)

*23 августа 2010*

11.00-12.00 Видеолаборатория: «Спецэффекты» (Р. Шпильберг) (ЦТТ)
12.00-13.00 Видеолаборатория: «Свет в кино» (А. Снетков) (ЦТТ)
13.00-14.00 Видеолаборатория: «Новые форматы экранного творчества» (А. Долгин) (ЦТТ)
14.00-15.00 Видеолаборатория: «Технологии виджеинга» (Alex Roff) (ЦТТ)

16.00-16.30 Открытие фотовыставки: "Марчелло и Софи" (звездам итальянского кинематографа посвящается). При поддержке Итальянского института культуры в Москве (ГДК, фойе 1 этажа)

16.30-17.00 Открытие инсталляции "Звездочет": из коллекции современного искусства Красноярского музейного центра  (художник - Василий Слонов) (ГДК, фойе 2 этажа)

17.00-17.00 Пресс-конференция (ГДК, фойе 2 этажа)

17.30-18.00 Открытие арт-объекта: "Красная ковровая дорожка" (ГДК, театральный подъезд)

18.00-18.30 Церемония открытия фестиваля (ГДК, кинозал)

18.30-19.00 Перформанс Ираиды Юсуповой "Аэлита" (ГДК, кинозал)

19.00-19.30 Уличный перфоманс Андрея Кислицина (площадь перед ГДК)

20.30-23.10 ФФФ: "Бокаччо-70", реж. Федерико Феллини, Лукино Висконти и др. (ЦСО Космос)

*24 августа 2010*

11.00-12.00 Видеолаборатория: "Виды монтажа" (П.Лабазов) (ЦТТ)

12.00-13.00 Видеолаборатория: "Стратегия продвижения короткого метра и self promotion" (Н.Бакурадзе) (ЦТТ)

13.00-14.00 Видеолаборатория: "Актерские технологии" (А.Кислицин) (ЦТТ)

14.00-15.00 Спецпоказ: "Видеопоэзия. Москва" (ГДК, кинозал).

15.00-16.00 Открытие фотовыставки Александра Подосинова: «Канск. Август» (серия панорамных фотографий) (Выставочный зал)

16.00-17.30 Спецпоказ: Премьера! "Мозг" Андрея Сильвестрова. Представляет автор (ГДК, кинозал)

17.30-20.00 Международная конкурсная программа, часть 1 (ГДК, кинозал)

19.30-20.00 Уличный перформанс Андрея Кислицина (Драмтеатр)

20.00-21.30 "Житель города К" - театральная мастерская Г.Р.Тростянецкого (Драмтеатр)

20.00-21.00 АртДокФест: "Саня и Воробей" (ГДК, кинозал)

20.30-23.30 ФФФ: "Сладкая жизнь", реж.Федерико Феллини (ЦСО "Космос")

*25 августа 2010*

11.00-12.00 Видеолаборатория: "Музыка в кино" (И.Юсупова) (ЦТТ)

12.00-13.00 Видеолаборатория: "Импровизация в жизни" (Г.Виноградов) (ЦТТ)

13.00-14.00 Видеолаборатория: "Авторская документалистика" (В.Манский) (ЦТТ)

14.00-16.00 Спецпоказ: "Видеопоэзия. Красноярск". Представляет ТО "Фургон" (ГДК, кинозал)

16.00-17.30 Спецпоказ: Фильмы Ираиды Юсуповой и Александра Долгина. Представляют авторы (ГДК, кинозал)

17.30-18.00 Уличный перформанс Андрея Кислицина (рядом с ТРК Порт-Артур)

17.30-20.00 Международная конкурсная программа, часть 2 (ГДК, кинозал)

20.00-21.00 АртДокФест: "Части тела". Представляет организатор фестиваля, режиссер Виталий Манский (ГДК, кинозал)

20.30-22.30 ФФФ: "Амаркорд", реж.Федерико Феллини (ЦСО "Космос")

*26 августа 2010*

11.00-12.00 Видеолаборатория: "Стерео в бытовых условиях" (Е.Калачев) (ЦТТ)

12.00-13.00 Видеолаборатория: "Искусство как образ жизни" (В.Слонов) (ЦТТ)

13.00-14.00 Видеолаборатория: "Видео-арт" (Т.Бандасак) (ЦТТ)

14.00-14.30 Спецпоказ: Работы Танатчаи Бандасак (Тайланд). Представляет автор (ГДК, кинозал)

14.30-16.00 Фестиваль: Vallecas puerta del cine (Испания). Представляет куратор фестиваля Альфонсо Помеда (ГДК, кинозал)

16.00-17.30 Спецпоказ: "Пейте чай на улице", фильм Андрея Кислицина. Представляет автор (ГДК, кинозал)

17.30-20.00 Международная конкурсная программа, часть 3 (ГДК, кинозал)

20.00-21.00 АртДокФест: "Долгая дорога домой". Представляет организатор фестиваля, режиссер Виталий Манский (ГДК, кинозал)

20.30-22.50 ФФФ: "И корабль плывет", реж.Федерико Феллини (ЦСО Космос)

21.30-22.50 "От отечественного кинематографа к инновационному киноискусству" - "сеанс-синема" (Канский краеведческий музей)
*
27 августа 2010*

11.00-12.00 Видеолаборатория: "Композиция" (В.Ефимов) (ЦТТ)

12.00-13.00 Видеолаборатория: "Специализации в кинематографе" (А.Сильвестров) (ЦТТ)

13.00-14.00 Видеолаборатория: "Продюсирование короткого метра" (Л.Дризите) (ЦТТ)

14.00-15.00 Спецпоказ: Литовский короткий метр. Программу представляет продюсер Люда Дризите (ГДК, кинозал)

15.00-16.30 Фестиваль: KAN (Польша). Программу представляет куратор Михал Урбан (ГДК, кинозал)

16.30-17.30 Спецпоказ: Предпремьера! "Фурманный переулок". Представляют Андрей Сильвестров и Павел Лабазов (ГДК, кинозал)

17.30-20.00 Международная конкурсная программа, часть 4 (ГДК, кинозал)

20.00-21.00 АртДокФест: "Следующее воскресенье". Представляет организатор фестиваля, режиссер Виталиц Манский (ГДК, кинозал)

20.30-22.30 ФФФ: "Интервью", реж.Федерико Феллини (ЦСО Космос)

22.30-05.30 Киномузыкальная япона-ночь: SAX RUINS (Япония), дуэт Борисов-Носова (Москва), Николай Льговский (Москва), VJs Alex Roff и V1 (Москва), DJ F-on (Испания), Fuzzwords (Красноярск), Пикапика ТеАрт (Красноярск), Навигация тел (Красноярск), Shibusashirazu (Япония, премьера фильма) (ММЦ Восход)

*28 августа 2010*

11.00-14.30 Детский праздник: Карнавал 8 1/2 (ГДК, театральный подъезд)

14.30-15.30 Детский показ: Мультфильмы московских детских студий (ГДК, кинозал)

16.00-16.30 Открытие паблик-арт объекта "Колокольня" (автор Андрей Савин) (рядом с торговым центром "Делика")

17.00-17.30 Итоговая пресс-конференция (ЦСО Космос)

18.00-19.00 Церемония закрытия фестиваля и объявление победителей (ЦСО Космос)

19.30-21.30 Фильм-закрытие (ЦСО Космос)

----------


## ПИГМАЛИОН

Ежегодно в фестивале участвуют авторы из 50 стран мира, которые присылают свои короткометражные работы. В дни проведения фестиваля международное жюри во главе с театроведом Анастасией Ефремовой будет отбирать лучшие работы, главная из которых будет удостоена Гран-при фестиваля -«Золотого пальмового секатора».


СПЕЦИАЛЬНЫЕ ПОКАЗЫ
Целых три больших дружественных фестиваля: Артдокфест (Россия), Vallecas Puerta del Cine (Испания) и KAN (Польша),  - будут представлять лучшие фильмы конкурсной программы прошлого года. Кураторы и организаторы этих фестивалей прибывают в Канск, чтобы лично открыть все тайны кинофестивальной машинерии.
Наиболее актуальную линейку авторских показов презентуют сами создатели, готовые до, во время и после сеансов ответить на любые вопросы благодарной… или ошарашенной публики. Призер фестиваля 2009 года Танатчаи Бандасак – видео-художник из Тайланда - покажет свои новейшие видео-арт проекты в интеллектуально насыщенной, но крохотной 20-ти минутной программе 26 августа. Гость фестиваля и член жюри Люда Дризите, продюсер фильма «Нерутина», который завоевал Гран-при в Канске в прошлом году, представит свежую подборку литовского короткого метра.
Стоит упомянуть премьеру фильма «Мозг», экспериментальную до мозга костей работу Андрея Сильвестрова, и предпремьеру картины «Дом на Фурманном» - документальную историю о расцвете русского художественного авангарда конца 80-х.
Впервые в этом году на фестивале будут демонстрироваться сразу две смелые поэтические программы – сборники «Видеопоэзии» Москвы и Красноярска. В столичную программу вошли видео-работы, тщательно отобранные кураторами Андреем Родионовым и Екатериной Троепольской, а в Красноярскую – лучшие работы местных видео-художников, скомпилированные Творческим объединением «Фургон» (Красноярск).
Кроме того, 25 августа состоится показ работ известного московского творческого тандема Ираиды Юсуповой и Александра Долгина: видео-оперы и другие новые форматы видеотворчества. Отдельно, в день открытия фестиваля 23 августа, можно будет и посмотреть, и принять участие в музыкальном перформансе Ираиды Юсуповой «Аэлита». 

Когда: с 24 по 27 августа 2010, начало в 17.30

Где: ГДК (кинозал)

----------


## ПИГМАЛИОН

Большая ретроспектива фильмов итальянского режиссера прошла с 22 по 27 августа в ГДК и кинотеатре «Космос». Были показаны кинокартины разных лет.

Когда:

22 августа в 21.00 - "Восемь с половиной"

23 августа в 20.00 - "Бокаччо-70"

24 августа в 20.30 - "Сладкая жизнь"

25 августа в 20.30 - "Амаркорд"

26 августа в 20.30 - "И корабль плывет..."

27 августа в 20.30 - "Интервью"

----------

